# Birk Bottles



## Brandons Bottles (Aug 30, 2011)

I got a Blob top WAcker and Birk Brewery, which is left, to compliement the crown top version, which is right.






 And then I got a heavily damaged (big chip in lip and tons of scratches that are unseen in picture, but rare Ed. J. Birk + BRo blob bottle.    Thanks for looking.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Brandon,

 Nice going. I really like the rare Ed.J. Birk & Bro. blob. Any chance of more photos of that guy? Also, is there a script logo on the base?






 That's a Birk Brothers Brewing Co. bottle. The company existed from 1885-1961. The back of the bottle says, "This bottle is never sold." It's a wonder they were in business so long!

 But they were a real Chicago brewery, alright. A 1922 article in the NY Times reports:

 FIRST BREWERY TRIAL ENDS IN AN ACQUITTAL

 E.T. Birk of Chicago is Freed by a Jury of Charge of Transgressing Voltead Act.

 A precedent was established in the Federal Court here today when a jury before Judge Wilkerson acquitted Edward J. Birk, president of Birk Brothers' Brewery, who was accused of aiding in the manufacture and sale of beer of illegal alcoholic content.

 The acquittal came after a four-day trial. When the case started F.J. Birk, Vice President of the brewery; F.J. Wetzel, shipping clerk, and Leonard Dressler, brewmaster, also were on trial. The cases against these defendants were dismissed because the Government found that its witnesses had vanished. [my emphasis]

 This was the first case tried here before a jury in which officials of a brewery were accused of violating the law....

 The jury reached a verdict after three and a half hours' deliberation. When the verdict was read Birk walked up to the jury box and announced in a loud voice: "Gentlemen of the jury, I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart." He then turned to the Judge and said, "And I want to thank you, too, Judge Wilkerson."

 While a controversy was pending over taxes claimed by the Internal Revenue Department a squad of prohibition agents sent from Washington in the Spring of 1921 raided loop saloons and seized twenty-five barrels of Birk Brothers beer.

 The brewery was closed by the Government and remained closed until April of this year, when at a hearing of forfeiture proceedings instituted by the Government, it was turned back by Judge Carpenter to its owners.
 Can't you just hear the theme song from The Untouchables in the background?" From.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow that's interesting. Well if Birk bros was in operation till 61, Where's the Birk in Wacker and Birk come from? I'll get pictures in about 10 minuets or so.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Aug 31, 2011)

I tried some sun views and the top and bottom is pictured. Enjoy


----------

